# Anyone ever use this?



## SleepyS13 (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm looking at installing yet another mod to my 350z, has anyone used the Mishimoto Air Diversion plate? 










Here's the link to their site:
Nissan 350Z Air Diversion Plate 2003-2006, by Mishimoto

Any feedback you can give about this?


----------



## SleepyS13 (Apr 10, 2009)

No one has any thoughts/experience with something like this?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

I not familiar with this brand nor do I have a Z33 but I do have one on my Z32 made by a different vendor. It does help with performance some what. On my Techtom I notice a 2 deg. drop in water temp. I'm sure your Z33 will have a similar result.


----------



## SleepyS13 (Apr 10, 2009)

Great! Thanks for the input! I'll go ahead and order this and update the thread once installed!


----------

